# PCC for different address then passport address



## divyangpatel009 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi, This is not generic topic about having different addresses for present and passport address. But specific under that category. 

Note: My case is for PCC for VISA and not for passport.

My passport address is of Gujarat. I'm staying in Pune for past 7 years. I changed my home 11 months back. I applied for the PCC with the same address as present address. There was no option to mention previous address in the online form(offline form as well). 

After police inquiry, my report is with Pune RPO. They are saying that the report is not clear because my present address stay is only 11 months. 

As the online/offline form doesn't have previous address field for PCC for VISA, this happened.

Does anyone have similar experience?
What will happen next?


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

divyangpatel009 said:


> Hi, This is not generic topic about having different addresses for present and passport address. But specific under that category.
> 
> Note: My case is for PCC for VISA and not for passport.
> 
> ...


But you were in Pune for that one month too, were you not? In that case,as far as I know, it should not be a problem since the police check is from the commissioners office which checks your record in the whole city. I think the police is playing you to get some money.


----------



## DEVESH_27 (Jan 18, 2013)

divyangpatel009 said:


> Hi, This is not generic topic about having different addresses for present and passport address. But specific under that category.
> 
> Note: My case is for PCC for VISA and not for passport.
> 
> ...


Go to the commissioner office, pay 2k to 4k, and your PCC will be cleared within one day.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

divyangpatel009 said:


> Hi, This is not generic topic about having different addresses for present and passport address. But specific under that category.
> 
> Note: My case is for PCC for VISA and not for passport.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Mine was similar case. Passport from Gujrat and staying in Mum for last 9 yrs. I have mumbai add proof as well in terms of aadhaar, ele bill etc.
Pl note that it took 40 days for PCC to get cleared as I had been told that it is as good as new pass port police verification. 
But if in Pune you staying on rent , and if police verification has been done before 1 yr than they will issue PCC same day( Like my husband, passport form bhopal, staying on rent in Mumbai, Got PCC same day).

So if passport and current add is diff it only means longer wait period.

Hope this helps. All the best. PM me if you need any further help.


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

divyangpatel009 said:


> Hi, This is not generic topic about having different addresses for present and passport address. But specific under that category.
> 
> Note: My case is for PCC for VISA and not for passport.
> 
> ...


My wife has a similar case. Stayed till august at one address and then in another in same city. She applied on Tuesday, went to police station on thursday for additional form fill up. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

My wife got a message today that her PCC is ready


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

In a dilemma and don't mean to hijack your thread, but guess it should be able to add some information. I'm still in the process of ACS and we want to move our house. Considering the EOI and the invite, I'm not sure when the timeline would be. If we stay in a different house for just around 2 months and I've got my passport renewed and the address changed to the present address just 3 months back, would the PCC still need to be mentioned to the new address? Will that be a problem? We anyway stay in my uncle's house for rent and can come and stay here till all this is done and go back to my new house. Is this feasible?


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

Both mine and my wife's passport are not from Pune. In order to get PCC done from PSK Pune, what are the steps, documents required and timelines? Also do you know of any agent who can help in getting the PCC done and the charges for the same?


----------

